# Broadhead Choice for Moose???



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Been hunting moose with bow for almost 20 yrs now and I've seen them taken down with every broadhead you've mentioned so far. They are all effective if the shot is well placed. One of the toughest I've seen so far is the Montec G5's but common complaint with them is they are tough to sharpen to a razors edge and I agree with that unless you by the CS models, with time and proper equipment you can get them razor sharp.

So in my opinion any broadhead will do the job if you take your time wait for the right shot and hit them hard where your aiming. I find most first time shooter aim too high and there's a lot of shoulder bone to a moose that will slow anything down. 

There are a ton of great moose anatomy pics online, study the pics and remember the moose has huge bones so work around them. Just google moose anatomy and you'll see some great pics.

Best of Luck with the hunt and post some pics when you return.


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Oh yeah I carry both the 3 blade rages and montec g5s in my quiver for the moose hunt.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Had a Montec blow apart on a bear, they are particulate forged and are like Ceramic if they even clip off bone they may fail. I will never use them again. You have to watch for expandable as a more quarter away shot may skip and follow rib cage. That said I have to say I have now seen three animals hit with a 3 blade cut on impact snuffer 100gr., 2 moose (one mine), one bear. I have also used an expandable and taken one moose and seen a moose and a very large bear taken with them. All animal mentioned above were fast clean kills. All said the important part is to match your broadheads to your set up based on speed, anything below 245 fps stay with cut on impact, anything above 245 fps they all should work well as said before shot placement is key. I would avoid expandable over 290 FPS as the skipping factor may cause a lost animal due to a bad hit on what you think is a good shot. It takes up to 17% of KE just to punch through a moose hide and as we know force takes the path of least resistance. 

Again I hunt with Snuffer 100 gr. with a 270 fps setup. If I had to look at anything else on the market Muzzy would be next one Wasp Jackhammers if they still make them.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Carbon Express F15 or XT duals.
Fly very well and make a great hole.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I would personally stay away from expandables for moose unless you are shooting a good amount of draw weight and a heavy arrow. I have seen a few taken with Wasp 3 blade and took a small bull last year with the G5 Montec. Had no issues with the G5 and got almost a pass through at 40 yards.


----------



## shanedut (Sep 28, 2009)

If using an expandable i would look at the Grim Reaper 1.375" broadheads or an Ulmer edge. With the right set up any 2" 2 blade broadhead would work or 1.5" 3 blade but wouldnt do that unless your pushing at least 80KE


----------



## Wasp Archery (Aug 9, 2013)

G-Russ, if your not opposed to using a fixed-blade head, It's probably a good idea to use one for moose. Something like the Wasp Hammer. The tips of Wasp broadheads feature solid stainless-steel which is machined, hardened and hollow ground to a near razor edge. They are pressed onto a solid body under hundreds of pounds of pressure and never screwed on or held in place with tiny pins or screws. Our tips will not come off. The biggest advantage is aligning the tip and blades. Our blades are always in line with our tips which allows for a more consistent flying broadhead and greater penetration. It is taking a lot stress off the blades, leaving less chance for failure and less chance for breakage. It also allows for deeper penetration through a harder substrate. It you are firm in wanting a mechanical, take a look at the Jak-Hammer. It uses the same tip/blade alignment and .036" blades. 

Whichever you choose, best of luck on your hunt!


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

I shot mine with a two blade rage out of a sixty pound mathews. It went thirty yards.


----------



## Wardlow warrior (Jan 14, 2013)

Perhaps becouse I have 4 up an coming bow hunters 13-5 an seem to loose more good broad heads ( muzzys thunder heads rages etc) 20' off the ground stuck in trees after the fearsome an all dangerous porcupine Or man eating squirrels .... I've honestly only shot anything with elcheapo Canadian tire broad heads. They worked fine... This year ive been buying rage knock offs from eBay they seem to look identical an sharp n $3.80 a peice my boys can sling them like Tim wells .... Their hero... I think the older I get I'm more into function then marketing....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

Was using the Montec but switched to the G5 Stryker; working well for me. Didn't have issues with the Montec but Stryker are sharper and work better with my setup. Good luck this fall!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Old school for me Bear Razor Heads, 125 grain 2 blade cut on contact.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Shot placement is more important than broadhead type.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

ramcat's qad exodus magnus and some of the wasp broadheads , for fixed blades everything else mentioned is second tier to these.

rage,shwacker,grim reapers, nap for mechanicals


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Shoot what broadhead gives you confidence.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wasp Archery said:


> G-Russ, if your not opposed to using a fixed-blade head, It's probably a good idea to use one for moose. Something like the Wasp Hammer. The tips of Wasp broadheads feature solid stainless-steel which is machined, hardened and hollow ground to a near razor edge. They are pressed onto a solid body under hundreds of pounds of pressure and never screwed on or held in place with tiny pins or screws. Our tips will not come off. The biggest advantage is aligning the tip and blades. Our blades are always in line with our tips which allows for a more consistent flying broadhead and greater penetration. It is taking a lot stress off the blades, leaving less chance for failure and less chance for breakage. It also allows for deeper penetration through a harder substrate. It you are firm in wanting a mechanical, take a look at the Jak-Hammer. It uses the same tip/blade alignment and .036" blades.
> 
> Whichever you choose, best of luck on your hunt!


​Wasp makes a nice BH. I like the thick blades on the Jak-Hammer, but during some angled shot testing last week through 5/8" plywood, the ferrules bent, which turned me off some. Would love to see an all stainless version in the JH and fixed blade ferrules. Thanks.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

any fixed blade broad head that shoot good for you and you have confidence in.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am going to be using Wasp Bullets this fall if i get away fir a calf hunt in ompah area and for next fall in Northern Ontario if we get drawn for a Bull tag.I will be using fixed to hunt moose.Good luck on your hunt...Grizz


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. and personal experiences boys!
I'm going to pick up a pack of Slick Tricks forsure and 
debating on a pack of VPA Terminators or NAP Hell Razors.
I've heard great things about all 3 but everyone says these
Slick Tricks fly just like field points.....we'll see.
Hopefully I'll be inserting a chest tube into a paddle monster
next month!!! Good Luck to anyone heading out for bear opener!
G-RUSS


----------

